# Fuel prices driving any vehicle or driving changes for you?



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 7, 2022)

Gas prices can get really political.... NOT the intention of this thread. Wondering if fuel prices are driving any changes for you personally or anyone you know. 

Personally I'm very lucky I work from home, and I don't NEED to go anywhere. So I'll keep driving trucks and just be smart.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 7, 2022)

We shouldn’t have to live like this….


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 7, 2022)

Not only did the fuel prices hurt but the work slowed too due to inflation. So we are taking a beating all the way around and this is all planned.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 7, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> We shouldn’t have to live like this….


Well when do we stand up and enough is enough?


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 7, 2022)

lone wolf said:


> Not only did the fuel prices hurt but the work slowed too due to inflation. So we are taking a beating all the way around and this is all planned.


And the constant attacks by the government on the supply chains….

Memorial day at the beach on DelMarVa was a complete disaster, no one could afford to go…


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 7, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> And the constant attacks by the government on the supply chains….
> 
> Memorial day at the beach on DelMarVa was a complete disaster, no one could afford to go…


Starting to look beyond obvious here.


----------



## frank_ (Jun 7, 2022)

global problem, because fuel has been dirt cheap for years (subsidised)
saw this coming years ago, and bought one of these in 2018


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 7, 2022)

frank_ said:


> global problem, because fuel has been dirt cheap for years (subsidised)
> saw this coming years ago, and bought one of these in 2018
> 
> View attachment 994001


Just curious,was there an option to have your epithet on the inside of the bonnet so they can just open it and bury you in the car? Lol


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 7, 2022)

No changes for me. I've been driving the EV a lot and have been charging at work which is about 1/3 the cost of charging at home. It costs me about $3.25 to drive the 65 mile round trip, and I like to speed. I'll get out and burn some expensive gas in the Shelby this summer though.

I *think* there are less cars on the road these days. Hard to be sure, but the backups on the freeway aren't as bad as they were a month ago.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jun 7, 2022)

Blue Oaks said:


> No changes for me. I've been driving the EV a lot and have been charging at work which is about 1/3 the cost of charging at home. It costs me about $3.25 to drive the 65 mile round trip, and I like to speed. I'll get out and burn some expensive gas in the Shelby this summer though.
> 
> I *think* there are less cars on the road these days. Hard to be sure, but the backups on the freeway aren't as bad as they were a month ago.


That's looking on the bright side! Just came into Sacramento for my wife's cataract surgery, no back ups in the usual places. Made it 20 minutes early!


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 7, 2022)

Blue Oaks said:


> No changes for me. I've been driving the EV a lot and have been charging at work which is about 1/3 the cost of charging at home. It costs me about $3.25 to drive the 65 mile round trip, and I like to speed. I'll get out and burn some expensive gas in the Shelby this summer though.
> 
> I *think* there are less cars on the road these days. Hard to be sure, but the backups on the freeway aren't as bad as they were a month ago.


Traffic is down here too…the high energy prices are simply crushing families…people here have pretty much rejected EV’s. 

but I was more thinking the size of your car…if you hit my Ford F-350, you’d never stand a chance….


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 7, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> Traffic is down here too…the high energy prices are simply crushing families…people here have pretty much rejected EV’s.
> 
> but I was more thinking the size of your car…if you hit my Ford F-350, you’d never stand a chance….



The Mach-E is very safe, relatively speaking. But yeah, I'd like to be in my F250 Super Duty Crew Cab diesel if we are going to crash!

It is heartbreaking to see what gas prices like this do to the average family's finances.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 7, 2022)

Wait until wintertime, fuel oil is $6 gallon NOW!

I'm gonna start up selling cordwood again before I can't afford mix oil...........my be no delivery or $$$$$ for delivery


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 7, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> Wait until wintertime, fuel oil is $6 gallon NOW!
> 
> I'm gonna start up selling cordwood again before I can't afford mix oil...........my be no delivery or $$$$$ for delivery


Natural gas is 9 bucks, coal is 415…..

it’s going to be a deadly winter for many people.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 19, 2022)

Blue Oaks said:


> The Mach-E is very safe, relatively speaking. But yeah, I'd like to be in my F250 Super Duty Crew Cab diesel if we are going to crash!
> 
> It is heartbreaking to see what gas prices like this do to the average family's finances.


I thought Ford had a massive recall of the E Stangs?


----------



## JRM (Jun 19, 2022)

No real changes here but then again we are real home bodies. We dont go anywhere thats not a necessity. 

I've always had a long enough commute where it made sense to have a car. 14 gallons of diesel every 2 weeks isn't life changing...but everything else that's attached to high oil prices sure is starting to add up. 

Heat with an outdoor Woodstove so I feel fortunate not to have to worry about a heating bill. Work comes easy. 

I Haven't made time to hunt in probably 20 years but with the outlook of beef and current pricing it's looking like my priorities are about to change. Feeding teenage boys is the single biggest hit we're taking right now.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 20, 2022)

stihlaficionado said:


> I thought Ford had a massive recall of the E Stangs?



They have issued the notice, but not what the fix will be yet. I haven't had any problems with mine.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 20, 2022)

It's mostly changed what vehicles I drive. I've got a Dodge 2500 diesel and a Toyota Tacoma...they both get about the same mpg, but diesel is insanely expensive right now...so I try to use the Taco as much as I can. It's got the dumb little 5' bed vs the 8' on the Dodge, so it's a challenge sometimes.

I also ride my streetbike whenever I can get away with it. 45-55 mpg is so much easier to deal with than 18-20mpg.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jun 20, 2022)

Yes, the truck and the RV are staying home for now and driving the Honda Civic less.
Just doing my part to reduce the demand to keep prices from rising further for others, rather than a personal financial constraint. Those that don't believe in supply and demand economics, are experiencing an expensive lesson and those who counted on energy sourced from a pseudo-dictator are hurting even worse.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 20, 2022)

I've got 4 very functional bicycles, a small backpack to carry goods on a short haul.

Of course I've got a good lock to keep my good bikes.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jun 20, 2022)

I drive my Ranger local for work 16-18mpg
Grab the wife's car when we run errands together or other outings. It gets 25-30mpg. If my son's home I grab his Prius, 45mpg all day long. I've got bikes and an old moped that I ride on ocassion but I'm not upsetting the apple cart yet.


----------



## jellyroll (Jun 20, 2022)

Been riding my scooter to work round trip is 32 miles and i am averaging 107 mpg.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Jun 20, 2022)

We should get relief this November.

Wife’s new car requires premium but we knew that going in. I have a company vehicle so it’s not a big deal.


----------



## computeruser (Jun 21, 2022)

Went and bought a Honda Civic the other day. Got 44.7 mpg on an 86 mile run into Detroit this morning. The other cars could do 23 or 36 mpg over the same route if I did my part, or less if I didn’t. Since they are 16 and 7 years old, respectively, we figured a new car that got better gas mileage was reasonable.


----------



## sean donato (Jun 21, 2022)

Unfortunately not much has changed for us. We go to work, come home. Don't really go anywhere if we don't have to. But thats the same as its always been. Only difference is last year we got rid of my wife's ford focus. It was her first car, mechanically sound but very rusty and needed body work and exhaust. I had planned on replacing it, but yeah... not paying these crazy prices. The truck (s) both sit unless I have to haul/tow something. She drives the Honda crv amd I drive the expedition. If I'm really, really nice I can eek out nearly 13mpg in it. 12.97mpg last fill up. May pull 2 spark plugs out and turn it into a v6 lol. Her Honda gets about 23mpg. So yeah between gas and groceries just this month we're nearly $1k in. Thank God I've been getting a decent amount of over time, and am able to work for my uncle from time to time. The solar system has worked out very well, no electric bill, and the payments are less then half what our bills were every month. We make do.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 22, 2022)

Retired so I drive for errands and for fun . Got 51mpg on the Goldwing going to Laconla bike week . Sounds great but really not a necessary expenditure but it's my fun time . I'm also going to Lebanon TN next month for the C10 truck show about 1800 miles round trip and getting 14mpg with 85 k20 it will be pricey. Also going to the Goodguys event in York PA about 400 miles round trip and driving the Chevelle at about 9 mpg

So all in all absolutely no effect on my habits

Edit: Going to the truck nationals in Carlisle in August most likely with three trucks met @farmer steve there last year


----------



## sean donato (Jun 22, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> Retired so I drive for errands and for fun . Got 51mpg on the Goldwing going to Laconla bike week . Sounds great but really not a necessary expenditure but it's my fun time . I'm also going to Lebanon TN next month for the C10 truck show about 1800 miles round trip and getting 14mpg with 85 k20 it will be pricey. Also going to the Goodguys event in York PA about 400 miles round trip and driving the Chevelle at about 9 mpg
> 
> So all in all absolutely no effect on my habits
> 
> Edit: Going to the truck nationals in Carlisle in August most likely with three trucks met @farmer steve there last


Haven't been to any of the shows at Carlisle in years, always a good time and cool vehicles to check out.


----------



## JRM (Jun 22, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> Retired so I drive for errands and for fun . Got 51mpg on the Goldwing going to Laconla bike week . Sounds great but really not a necessary expenditure but it's my fun time . I'm also going to Lebanon TN next month for the C10 truck show about 1800 miles round trip and getting 14mpg with 85 k20 it will be pricey. Also going to the Goodguys event in York PA about 400 miles round trip and driving the Chevelle at about 9 mpg
> 
> So all in all absolutely no effect on my habits
> 
> Edit: Going to the truck nationals in Carlisle in August most likely with three trucks met @farmer steve there last year



I bought my dump trailer at the dealer across the street from Carlisle 2 years ago. Took these pics as I drove by. Notice the shiny trailer in the mirror!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 23, 2022)

I've been working nonstop on side work doing tree jobs, deck jobs etc using my parents 2wd Ram 1500 v6 which gets 20mpg instead of 16 mpg that my old truck gets, because my normal truck broke down. My day job is paycheck to paycheck with my current financial situation so the side work is essential.

Last year this time I was twice as far ahead and was still spending big money on truck parts and tools. I've nearly doubled my income with side work and am still in "scary budget" territory. Without the extra income I'd be frozen in place not able to wrench on anything or afford to go out to eat once in awhile.

Cannot imagine how it is for those who can't do the extra work due to family obilgations, health, etc.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 23, 2022)

JRM said:


> I bought my dump trailer at the dealer across the street from Carlisle 2 years ago. Took these pics as I drove by. Notice the shiny trailer in the mirror! View attachment 997825
> View attachment 997826


I bought my Aluma from him . He loads up just before spring and fall Carlisle with them then sells them at a real markdown in the show .


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 23, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Haven't been to any of the shows at Carlisle in years, always a good time and cool vehicles to check out.


I usually go the fall swap and the truck show I in August


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 23, 2022)

FlyingDutchman said:


> I've been working nonstop on side work doing tree jobs, deck jobs etc using my parents 2wd Ram 1500 v6 which gets 20mpg instead of 16 mpg that my old truck gets, because my normal truck broke down. My day job is paycheck to paycheck with my current financial situation so the side work is essential.
> 
> Last year this time I was twice as far ahead and was still spending big money on truck parts and tools. I've nearly doubled my income with side work and am still in "scary budget" territory. Without the extra income I'd be frozen in place not able to wrench on anything or afford to go out to eat once in awhile.
> 
> Cannot imagine how it is for those who can't do the extra work due to family obilgations, health, etc.


Yep, costs are rising for sure. I was doing some climbing for a buddy that has a land-clearing business in kind of a ritzy area...it was a long drive, but the going rate in that area more than made up for the cost of diesel. That being said, I couldn't imagine being able to afford to live there. 

He's kind of run out of climbing work for me, so I'm just doing my normal job right now...at least there is a never ending supply of overtime available at work.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jun 23, 2022)

We take the car more when we used to take the Suburban because of comfort. 

Less random rides to enjoy the countryside. 

Been riding the bicycle more, but that's mainly because I enjoy it, not because riding my bike to the store really saves me any real money in gas. It's only a mile away.


----------



## cookies (Jun 23, 2022)

Yes it has greatly affected our budgets, combined with the grocery budget doubling over the last year I estimate the extra cost to be a additional 500-600 a month. Next time you pass a fireworks stand go take a look, its insane how much prices have inflated on them over the last 2 years. I fear folks will simply not spend because the money is already long gone but the real downturn is when the credit card rob peter to pay paul plans give out and Its currently happening to millions. I fear by the end of summer a full depression worse than in the 30s will hit and by winter the price of beef will double or more.


----------



## JRM (Jun 23, 2022)

cookies said:


> I fear by the end of summer a full depression worse than in the 30s will hit and by winter the price of beef will double or more.



The "experts" are predicting a recession sometime in 2023. There's some technical lingo that requires 2 fiscal quarters to pass before the economists will call it such but at this rate it'll definitely be here much much sooner in the flesh.


----------



## sean donato (Jun 23, 2022)

cookies said:


> Yes it has greatly affected our budgets, combined with the grocery budget doubling over the last year I estimate the extra cost to be a additional 500-600 a month. Next time you pass a fireworks stand go take a look, its insane how much prices have inflated on them over the last 2 years. I fear folks will simply not spend because the money is already long gone but the real downturn is when the credit card rob peter to pay paul plans give out and Its currently happening to millions. I fear by the end of summer a full depression worse than in the 30s will hit and by winter the price of beef will double or more.


Beef price has already doubled, 2 years ago I could get a 1/4 of local grown beef for $300.00 butcherd to my liking, vacuum packed and flash frozen. Last year was $430.00. (Ended up with 209lbs of meat) haven't asked yet this year, and from what my cousin has been saying it's not gonna be cheap. He just put nearly $600.00 worth of fuel in his mx, and that was just a day of bailing hay....


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 23, 2022)

JRM said:


> The "experts" are predicting a recession sometime in 2023. There's some technical lingo that requires 2 fiscal quarters to pass before the economists will call it such but at this rate it'll definitely be here much much sooner in the flesh.


We have been in a recession for over a year now.…the government has been using inflation to ‘grow’ the economy and mask it. the Fed is forecasting next quarter to be 0 gdp. What we need to look for is when the depression will hit and that may be early 2023….


----------



## jignfrog (Jun 23, 2022)

I seen a you tube video that someone in an interview with CNBC or CNN said we should just quit complaining ( in USA ) and use our savings. That Biden is going to drop the 18 cent tax on the gas.....make things better.. What a joke. The patriots that created this country would be ashamed we are letting this shitz show happen. But no real changes for me. I live under my means.. I drive a 99 Taco and a 2000 silverado.. I have the house paid off and working to grow a lot of my own food. I have a long way to go... But if you aren't thinking about these things you really should be... This country can't go on like this much longer. And if you think the government gives two craps about you.... You need to read the history books. Good luck with your endeavors. I hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## computeruser (Jun 25, 2022)

The whole gas tax freeze is the worst sort of bait and switch. Gas tax pays for road maintenance. Defer maintenance, increase costs later. Hardly a win.

What this current situation, and frankly what the COVID era 3/2020-3/2022, should be teaching folks is to structure your finances so you can live below your means. When you aren't stretched or leveraged, you can breathe and you have options. I understand that for many folks, this is not easy and past choices may, at least for a time, may totally foreclose that option. But darn it, it should be a goal.

This country's economy is built predominantly on consumer spending. I get that. But why not let it be somebody else's consumer spending instead of yours?


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jun 25, 2022)

Fuel price hasn't changed a thing here. I commute 50 miles a day for work, car gets 28mpg. I drive the 9mpg truck when I need to haul something, or just because I feel like it, and a tank of gas lasts a couple months in the truck.

We did the Dave Ramsey thing a couple years back. Hunkered down and paid off everything except the mortgage. Put six months living expenses in savings, and we live on about 1/4 of our income. Pay cash for everything. What do people who don't have debt have? MONEY.

Either of us could lose our jobs and the remaining one working could carry the entire load, with a comfortable safety net above that. Dave's plan is Financial Peace university, and it sure is right.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 25, 2022)

OM617YOTA said:


> Fuel price hasn't changed a thing here. I commute 50 miles a day for work, car gets 28mpg. I drive the 9mpg truck when I need to haul something, or just because I feel like it, and a tank of gas lasts a couple months in the truck.
> 
> We did the Dave Ramsey thing a couple years back. Hunkered down and paid off everything except the mortgage. Put six months living expenses in savings, and we live on about 1/4 of our income. Pay cash for everything. What do people who don't have debt have? MONEY.
> 
> Either of us could lose our jobs and the remaining one working could carry the entire load, with a comfortable safety net above that. Dave's plan is Financial Peace university, and it sure is right.


In the past, I've been paycheck to paycheck...partly because of crappy circumstances, but also because of my own poor planning. I'll never do that again as long as I can help it. Nowadays, I stress out when I don't have the extra cash to buy things that aren't necessities.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jun 27, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> In the past, I've been paycheck to paycheck...partly because of crappy circumstances, but also because of my own poor planning. I'll never do that again as long as I can help it. Nowadays, I stress out when I don't have the extra cash to buy things that aren't necessities.



Been there too. A few cents in the checking account at the end of the month was a win, and I've also intentionally overdrawn my account just to be able to eat. Buried in credit card debt and spending hundreds every month on interest alone. Car payment on a hot rod I couldn't afford and never should have bought to begin with. Tremendous stress. Never again.

NEVER. AGAIN.

Yeah I make more money now, but I'm living on less money than I made back then. The biggest difference is that now I manage my money to the penny. I tell my money what to do, instead of wondering where it went. Every cent has a goal before I ever receive it, and after all the responsibilities are handled, one of those goals is "blow it." Random craving for french fries and milkshakes yesterday? Came out of the "blow it" category. When you don't specifically tell your money where to go, it all winds up being "blow it" money, even if it should have been for mortgage or gas.

Never again.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 27, 2022)

OM617YOTA said:


> Been there too. A few cents in the checking account at the end of the month was a win, and I've also intentionally overdrawn my account just to be able to eat. Buried in credit card debt and spending hundreds every month on interest alone. Car payment on a hot rod I couldn't afford and never should have bought to begin with. Tremendous stress. Never again.
> 
> NEVER. AGAIN.
> 
> ...



It's amazing what you afford when you don't blow your money on frivolous crap. A lot of people look at my toys(nice selection of tools, fancy dirt bikes, a quiver of carbon fiber bicycles,etc) and assume I'm in debt up to my eyeballs or that I'm secretly rich. No, it's because I only spend money on necessities and things I care about.

What they don't see are the things I go without. I don't have the latest electronics, a 100k diesel pickup, a bunch of subscriptions, or a fancy house. What I do have, is a cheap smart phone, a 15 year old diesel pickup, a TV that pretty much only plays Youtube videos or music, and a house that is a time capsule from 1985 lol. 

I do like chainsaws a lot, so my justification for spending big money on brand new saws, is that I do use them for side work. Everyone of them has paid for themselves...I could've got by with my 30 year old Stihls just fine and had extra money in my pocket, but I wanted something new. I don't factor side work into my income...all side money is "blow it" money as far as I'm concerned, so I just "re-invest it" into saws, saw parts, and climbing gear.


----------

